# pork belly



## lecroissant (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a 2kg piece of pork belly. Can anyone recommend a recipe?

I have searched the internet but there doesn't seem to be many varieties. I have tried the chinese recipe - hoi sin with 5 spice rub in meat and roast in oven.

I have eaten a slow cook pork belly but prefer a crispy skin to a sticky skin - this particular dish involved cooking the pork belly for 4-5hours in a stock then finishing it off in the oven to get the skin firmer and stickier.


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

The long cooking help get some of the fat off and making the pork belly meltingly tender. You braise it whole slowly up to three days in advance.

For a crisp skin, cut portion sized pieces in a medium heated cast iron. Render and turn until brown all over.

My favorite match is pork belly and scallop. Indlugent.

There's a great recipe for pork belly in "The suger club cook book" if you can get a hold of it.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Slow braise in cider & apple juice with some lemon thyme garlic & bay leaf. Remove & reduce & strain the sauce, Paint pork with honey & return to a low oven...dont let it burn, Serve with stuffed roasted apples & a garlick mustard mash. This is a regional recepie from Somerset...uk..but equally at home in Normandy France. Drink lots of cold cider....enjoy


----------

